# Interesting in 1/35...



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2011)

Couldn't find the blasted thread.... Anyhoo, in the Future Releases part of Hannants:

Master Box MB3584 1:35 Douglas C-47 Dakota Skytrain. Includes figures of US flight and maintenance personnel and US paratroopers 

Master Box MB3585 1:35 Douglas C-47 Dakota. This Includes figures of British flight and maintenance personnel and British paratroopers 

Master Box MB3587 1:35 Junkers Ju 52. Includes figures of German flight and maintenance personnel and German paratroopers 

Master Box MB3568 1:35 Horsa Mk.I Troop-carrying glider. Includes British paratroopers 

Master Box MB3583 1:35 Horsa Mk.I Troop-carrying glider. Includes American paratroopers


----------



## Airframes (Jan 3, 2011)

Ah Ha! Must be getting close then! It was announced quite some time ago - wouldn't mind the 'Dak', will be impressive in that scale.


----------

